# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Pjetër Budi ( 1566 - 1622 )

## StormAngel

Pjetër Budi

 Hyrje

Pjetër Budi është një nga figurat më të shquara të botës shqiptare për kohën kur jetoi. Ai u përket atyre klerikëve, që u dalluan për një veprimtari të dendur atdhetare. Ishte organizator dhe udhëheqës i masave popullore në luftën për çlirim nga zgjedha osmane, përkthyes dhe krijues origjinal në fushën e letrave shqiptare për të mbrojtur identitetin etnik e kulturor të pupullit tonë. Për jetën veprimtarinë dhe formimin e tij intelektual nuk kemi shumë të dhëna të drejtpërdrejta. Edhe ato që dimë, i nxjerrim kryesisht nga thëniet e veta në librat që botoi, veçanërisht nga letra latinisht që i dërgoi më 1621 një kardinali të quajtur Gocadin. Kjo letër është një dokument me rëndësi të veçantë jo vetëm për jetën dhe personalitetin e autorit, por edhe për gjendjen e vendit në atë kohë, dhe mbi të gjitha ajo është një program i plotë për organizimin dhe zhvillimin e luftës së armatosur kundër pushtuesit. Në këtë letër Budi pas hyrjes bën edhe një autobiografi të shkurtër , nëpërmjet së cilës mësojmë dicka të sigurt për jetën e tij.
Lindi në Gurë të Bardhë të Matit me 1566 nga një familje e dëgjuar dhe e vjetër. Mësimet e para dhe formimin e tij intelektual e mori në vend, pranë disa ipeshkevet të ndryshëm, deri në moshën 21-vjeçare. Më 1587 u caktua meshtar dhe shërbeu si famulltar i thjeshtë për 12 vjet në Kosovë dhe me vonë 17 vjet të tjerë si zëvendës i përgjithshëm i dioqezave të Serbisë. Gjatë viteve 1516-1522 bëri disa udhëtime në Itali, kryesisht për qëllime atdhetare si dhe për të botuar veprat e tij. U mbyt në dhjetor të vitit 1622 duke kaluar Drinin, por vdekja e tij nuk ndodhi aksidentalisht; atë e shkaktuan qarqet anti shqiptare, që shikonin tek Budi një atdhetar të flaktë dhe një nga organizatorët e luftës së popullit për çlirim nga zgjedha e huaj. Këtë e vërteton më së miri aktakuza me të cilën hidhet në gjyq personi që thuhet se e shkaktoi këtë vdekje dhe aktet e gjyqit përkatës. Në këtë mënyrë Budi është një nga martirët e parë të kulturës shqiptare.
Gjatë 29 vjetëve që shërbeu në vise të ndryshme, i veshur me petkun e klerikut, Pjetër Budi u shqua edhe për një veprimtari të dendur atdhetare. Ai gjithë jetën dhe energjitë e tij ia kuhstoi çlirimit të vendit. Hartoi plane për dëbimin e pushtuesit dhe u përpoq të siguronte edhe ndihma nga Vatikani e nga vende të tjera. Ai bënte pjesë në atë shtresë të klerikëve, që u lidhën me krerët e fiseve shqiptare dhe iu kundërvunë jo vetëm sundimit të egër osman, por edhe Vatikanit, kur ishte fjala për çlirimin e vendit nga zgjedha e huaj dhe ruajtjen e vetëdijes kombëtare të popullit shqiptar. Clirimin dhe shpëtimin e vendit Budi, e shikonte te fshatarësia e lirë, sidomos te malësorët, të cilët nuk u pajtuan asnjëherë me pushtimin dhe e vazhduan me ngulm qëndresën e tyre. 
Siç del nga letra që i dërgoi Gocadinit, misioni kryesor për të cilin ai shkoi më 1621në Romë, ishte që të bëhej zëdhënës i kërkesave të shqiptarëve dhe të kërkonte ndihma. Letra e tij është një projekt i një kryengritjeje të armatosur që një klerik ia drejton një kardianli dhe organeve të administratës kishtare për të kërkuar ndihmë për popullin e tij, që të çlirohej nga zgjedha e huaj. Ndër të tjera shkruan: "Kur u nisa prej këtyre vendeve, fort m'u lutën ata kryetarë fisesh, si dhe disa kryetarë myslymanë, që t'ia shfaqja Papës ose ndonjë princi tjetër këtë dëshirë të tyre e t'u lutesha që të na sigurojnë mbrojtje e ndihmë  për t'u çliruar. Dhe jo vetëm të krishterët, por edhe të parët e myslimanëve Të gjithë duan të dalin një herë e mirë prej kësaj gjendjeje të mjeruar ose të vdesin me armë në dorë. Grushti që do të marrë Turqia këtu, do të jetë ndihmë edhe për polakët .
Por shpresat e tij, si gjithmonë, mbetën të zhgënjyera. Megjithatë, ai asnjëherë nuk u ligështua. I dëshpëruar nga mosrealizimi i planeve të tij, iu vu punës për të përkthyer e botuar veprat e veta në gjuhën shqipe. Budi është i pari nga klerikët që do të thotë se perëndia nuk e degjon atë që i lutet në gjuhë të huaj, atë që përsërit vetëm fjalë boshe pa i kuptuar ato që thotë. Me këmbëngulje dhe përpjekje të mëdha arriti që më 1618 të botonte në Romë veprën e parë "Doktrina e krishtenë dhe më 1621 dy veprat e tjera "Rituali roman" dhe "Pasqyra e të rrëfyemit". Veprat e Budit janë kryesisht përkthime ose përshtatje të lira tekstesh fetare, por qëllimi i botimit të tyre është, në radhë të parë, qëllim komëtar. Ato do t'u shërbenin klerikëve në Shqipëri për ngritjen e tyre profesionale në shërbesat fetare, por më tepër do t'i shërbenin ruajtjes së gjuhës shqipe, që shprehte në atë kohë shtyllën kryesore të kombësisë, do t'u shërbenin përpjekjeve për çlirimin e vendit, zhvillimit e përparimit të arsimit dhe kulturës së popullit shqiptar, që ky të mos mbetej më prapa se popujt e tjerë. Për qëllimin dhe rëndësinë e tyre autori është i vetëdijshëm kur thotë se librat shqip do t'i shërbenin kur të kthehej në viset e Shqipërisë për të pregatitur kryengritjen e përgjithshme dhe për të fhsehur në sy të pushtuesëve këtë veprimtari të lartë kombëtare. Po të studjohen me kujdes veprat e Budit, duket qartë se shpesh herë ai del jashtë tekstit origjinal nga përkthen dhe përshkruan doke e zakone shqiptare, të cilat janë krijime origjinale në prozë. Kjo gjë bie më tepër në sy në veprën "Pasqyra e të rrëfyemit", që ka një rëndësi të veçantë edhe për historinë e etnografinë. Në faqet e fundit të veprës autori ka vendosur një letër të gjatë, afro 70 faqe ku shkruan plot dashuri për atdheun e popullin dhe ankohet për mungesën e shkollave dhe për klerin që nuk përpiqej t'u hapte sytë bashkatdhetarëve. Deri më sot letra është konsideruar si proza e parë origjinale në letërsinë shqiptare, që buron drejtpërdrejtë nga zemra e një atdhetari. Kjo e bën Budin shkrimtarin e parë të letërsisë shqiptare që lëvroi prozën origjinale. Në këtë letër pasqyrohen elemente të jetës shqiptare të kohës dhe ndihet shqetësimi i klerikut patriot për fatet e popullit e të gjuhës së tij amtare. Budi përshkruan traditat e zakone shqiptare, por, mbi të gjitha, ndalet në gjendjen e mjeruar ku e ka hedhur pushtimi i huaj dhe padija e popullit të vet. Për këtë gjendje ai akuzon edhe bashkëatdhetarët e vet "djesitë e "leterotetë (dijetarët e letrarët), që u vjen dore ta ndihmojnë popullin për të dalë nga kjo gjendje, por që nuk po bëjnë asgjë
Proza e Budit dëshmon jo vetëm për idetë përparimtare, por edhe për aftësitë e tij letrare. Edhe pse në të ndihet ndikimi i leteraturës kishtare latine, ai është munduar t'i japë gjuhës shqipe një shprehje e formë të bukur, duke shfrytëzuar pasurinë e gjuhës popullore dhe frazeologjinë e saj të pasur. 
Faqe me rëndësi në krijimtarinë e Budit përbëjnë vjershat e tij. Para tij njohim vetëm një vjershë të shkurtër me 8 vargje, të shkruajtur nga arbëreshi Matrënga, kurse Budi na ka lënë 23 vjersha me mbi 2.300 vargje, prandaj me të drejtë ai mund të quhet nismëtari i parë i vjershërimit shqip.
Vjershat e Budit kryesisht janë të përshtatura nga latinishtja e italishtja, vetëm pak janë origjinale. Është e vërtetë se në hartimin e tyre nuk kemi një frymëzim e teknikë të lartë, por vihet re një përpjekje serioze për ta pasuruar gjuhën shqipe edhe me krijime që synojnë të shprehin në vargje të bukurën në artin e fjalës shqipe. 
Në njërën prej tyre, në formën e një pyetje retorike, poeti shpreh ndjenjën e trishtimit dhe të kotësisë që e pushton kur mendon se të gjithë njerëzit i rrëmben vdekja:

"Ku janë ata pleq bujarë,
që qenë përpara ne,
e ata trima sqimatarë,
të shpejtë si rrufe? 

Pengesë serioze për zhvillimin dhe përparimin e vendit dhe të kulturës kombëtare, përveç pushtuesit osman, Budi, shikonte edhe klerikët e huaj, që shërbenin në famullitë shqiptare. Këta, duke shpifur e duke përçmuar vlerat kombëtare të popullit tonë, cënonin sedrën e shqiptarëve, mundoheshin t'i përçanin ata dhe të dëmtonin përpjekjet e tyre për çlirim. Në këto rrethana, Budit iu desh të luftonte në disa fronte: edhe kundër pushtimit të huaj, edhe kundër Vatikanit e të dërguarve të tij në Shqipëri. Prandaj më 1622 organizoi një mbledhje të të gjithë klerikëve shqiptarë të zonës së Shkodrës, Zadrimës, e Lezhës dhe i bëri të betoheshin e të nënshkruanin një vendim se nuk do të pranonin kurrë klerikë të huaj. Rrjedhimet e këtij vendimi të guximshëm u dukën shpejt. Forcat kundërshtare u bashkuan në një front të përbashkët, duke përdorur si mjet valët e rrëmbyeshme të Drinit, për ta eleminuar Budin në një ditë të dhjetorit të vitit 1622.
Jeta e Budit është një jetë kushtuar fund e krye çështjes shqiptare. Programi fisnik i gjithë kësaj veprimtarie atdhetare mund të përmblidhen në këto fjalë që shkroi me dorën e tij: "aqë sa munda luftova me gjithë zemër jo për qishdo lakmi e lavdi të mrazët, po me një të madh dëshirë për ndihmë të patries e të gjuhës sonë .
Figura e Pjetër Budit ngrihet si shembull heroizmi e vetëmohimi për vendin dhe popullin e vet, duke u bërë në disa drejtime pararendës i rilindësve.

----------


## Fiori

*I madhi zot,qofsh lëvduom*

I madhi Zot,qofsh lëvduom
për gjithë kaqë të mirë
që së kam u' merituom
me ndoonjë shërbetyrë;

qi më dhee kaqë hijr
këtë kafshë me mbaruom,
si q paçë zanë fijll,
gjithëherë tue shkruom.

Posi mendja më përcijll
nd'Arbënë me ua dërguom,
për kishë e për munështjir
pak ndë mend me i trazuom.

Ata merrë mbë dëshijr
mkatit me u peenduom,
posi pemëtë ndë prijll
ndë shpijrt me lulëzuom;

e si zogzitë ndë pyyllt,
Zoti im me të lëvduom,
ndjerë vetë nata mbyyllt,
me një zaa t'amblëtuom.


                        (1618)







*Madhështi e njerëzve*

Ku janë ata pleq bujarë,
që qenë përpara ne,
e ata trima sqimatarë,
të shpejtëtë si rrufe?

Ku janë ata djelm të ri,
të bukur e të lulzuom,
që pate pamë me sy,
me ta folë e ligjëruom?

Ku janë ata zotëninj,
që dojin me zotënuom
ndë sqimë e ndë madhështi,
këte jatë tue shkuom?

Ku janë ata perandorë
gjithë shekulli nalcuom,
në krye me një kunorë
gurëshi cë paçëmuom?

Ku janë ata letërorë
t'urtë e dijes të ndëgjuom,
të bardhatë posi borë
letëra tue kënduom?

Ku janë ato gra e vasha
ndë sqimë e ndë madhështi,
me petëkat të mëndafshta
nalcuom mbë zotëni?

Gjithë mortja i rrëzoi,
sikur i pret me shpatë,
për të ri s'i shikoi,
as të vobegë,as të begatë.


                        (1618)


Copyrigt '1996 Eshref Januzaj ( januzaj@informatik.tu-muenchen.de ).

----------

